# X-19 Specs



## Buzz3 (Aug 21, 2008)

X-19 Amp - A 25 WPC (4 Ohm) amp with a 100 Hz crossover to a subwoofer out, Bass and Treble shelving controls, Mute, and an attractive overall look.


Just thought I'd bring some specs over. Craig... My only complaint with the BPA-1 is no remote. That is until I have heard yours.


----------



## JimBrick (Feb 12, 2008)

cant wait this will be perfect for my bedroom system with a pair od these. :assshake:


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Here is a pic of the new Digital Amp ... As Buzz3 already stated, it delivers 25 WPC into 4 ohms, and has Bass, Treble, Mute and Standby switches on the front panel. 

It also has a subwoofer out which crosses over @ 100 Hz.


----------



## BruceH (Feb 1, 2008)

*Specs?*

Any estimates on shipping weight? Dimensions?


----------



## Shore (Feb 14, 2008)

Maybe the answer should be obvious, but is the crossover defeatable / auto switched, for use as a 2.0 system? Or does the frequency response falloff (like the original Sonic Impact T Amp) or ability to deliver power make that a bad idea?

Approx. dimensions would help at some point but you can eyeball it from this. While you're eyeballing checkout the other thing on the right side ...


----------



## Stereodude (Feb 6, 2010)

Any chance that the adventurous of us can modify the crossover point by changing some values on a circuit board inside the amp? I like the idea that it had a crossover, but I'd like something lower.

Also, can the crossover be defeated (running the amp full range)?


----------



## Larry D (Feb 12, 2008)

The single input is very limiting. I may just use this amp in the guest room connected to a CD transport. I have a separate vintage Phillips tube stereo radio in there in case someone wants to listen to FM. Second thought, I recently disconnected the guest computer/monitor/HD tv from the Dish HD antenna. It just caused too many problems. I'm going to do a separate small HD tv in there with a DVD player, not a CD only, and that way they could play movies if they want to, or CD's and not risk messing up the computer. My wife and I don't have any movies. We're just not movie people but sometimes guests are, I suppose. They can go to the store and rent a movie. I did that once. I forget the movie. It was funny. I forget what it was about now. 

Most guests use iPods. Shanling got a good review for their $999 music system, but I've been looking at several others less expensive -- the AudioEngine 5 has a built in amp and USB and it has received great reviews; also, the KingRex USB. 

I collect vintage radios. I just bought an AM transmitter kit. Once I get it put together and "tuned" to an unused AM frequency we can hook it to out stereo and listen to our CD's or the FM tuner on any of the AM wonderful old radios in any room or out in the workshop or barn and get that great old tube radio musical sound.

I'd like to have an attractive "switch box" for the X-19. I think that's what I need. I found one (Google "Ampbox" and look around). If I had some schematics I could solder one together. I think that's what I need -- a box with a selector switch and RCA inputs for tuner, CD, a place to plug in a turntable phonoamp or headphone amp -- that outputs into the amp's single input.

Jolida sells a nice "Remote Control" platform. The amp plugs into the platform which is controlled by the RC. All it does is "on-off", but that sure beats getting out of bed. 

However, I don't want to overlook the fact that this sounds like it is going to be a very nice first product and I don't want to distract from that. I'm sure many more good products will follow and I'm eager to read about them and perhaps have useful input as they are going through R&D.


----------



## tjarrett999 (Feb 12, 2008)

django1 said:


> I'm a total noob. Is there some technical reason this type of amp has only one input? 2 inputs would be so much better...


I agree. 2 inputs would be wonderful. Just my thoughts. Either way this looks like it is goign to be a great amp.


----------



## tjarrett999 (Feb 12, 2008)

Craig Chase said:


> Here is a pic of the new Digital Amp ... As Buzz3 already stated, it delivers 25 WPC into 4 ohms, and has Bass, Treble, Mute and Standby switches on the front panel.
> 
> It also has a subwoofer out which crosses over @ 100 Hz.



Looks great. I love this amp.

I may have missed this somewhere, but are you going to offer different finishes on the top of the amp?

Todd


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Sweet looking ps.

engtaz


----------



## Shore (Feb 14, 2008)

Maybe on the front plate, another font would be more in keeping with the overall style. And all caps isn't so much, either.


----------



## snock (Jan 24, 2008)

buzz3 said:


> X-19 Amp - A 25 WPC (4 Ohm) amp with a 100 Hz crossover to a subwoofer out, Bass and Treble shelving controls, Mute, and an attractive overall look.
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd bring some specs over. Craig... My only complaint with the BPA-1 is no remote. That is until I have heard yours.


I saw this asked before but couldnt find the answer so here goes. I see that the low pass filter is 100hz, are the mains also high passed there or do they always run full range? Cheers.


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Snock - The mains will be high passed @ 100 Hz. We;come to the forum .. :thumbsup:


----------



## snock (Jan 24, 2008)

Craig Chase said:


> Snock - The mains will be high passed @ 100 Hz. We;come to the forum .. :thumbsup:


Thanks for the info and the welcome. Let me know if you need a beta tester ever or a pro bono db analysis guy.


----------



## Buzz3 (Aug 21, 2008)

Craig... Is it at all possible to make a run of these with remotes? I really think it will sell. I love my BPA-1 in the MB but I have to get up to set the volume or hope to catch the kids walking by.


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

buzz3 said:


> Craig... Is it at all possible to make a run of these with remotes? I really think it will sell. I love my BPA-1 in the MB but I have to get up to set the volume or hope to catch the kids walking by.


Once we get the basic Gizmo up and running, look for a "deluxe" version ... possibly a remote, USB input, a 2nd set of RCA inputs ...


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

Craig Chase said:


> Once we get the basic Gizmo up and running, look for a "deluxe" version ... possibly a remote, USB input, a 2nd set of RCA inputs ...


what about a headphone out? will that be squeezed into the deluxe version? (my pc is in my baby's room, and sometimes I need to use headphones)

also, i didn't see size specs in this thread ... what's the tentative size?


----------



## Stereodude (Feb 6, 2010)

Craig, I realize it may not be possible to offer the Gizmo with an adjustable crossover, but can the crossover be modified by some internal tinkering (obviously not covered by warranty)?


----------



## klankymen (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey, I'm currently using 2 channels out of a 7-channel, 100wpc surround receiver/amp by yamaha for my 2-channel listening. You think the Gizmo would do better than this (considering you're paying more $/Watt, you'd think it should)? Not to mention I'm saving space by going with the Gizmo.


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Klankymen - The Gizmo is just for that purpose - saving space while providing high end sound. I will compare it to our Onkyo 674 receiver on a pair of 760's when my beta unit arrives.

Seth - Let me get the original unit up and running, then we can start talking about further enhancements. Anytime I tell the guys to change something, or even to look at other options, it pushes back delivery. 

Thanks for the patience, guys ... :thumbsup:


----------



## klankymen (Feb 17, 2008)

Craig Chase said:


> Klankymen - The Gizmo is just for that purpose - saving space while providing high end sound. I will compare it to our Onkyo 674 receiver on a pair of 760's when my beta unit arrives.


Awesome, I can't wait :thumbsup:


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

Craig Chase said:


> Let me get the original unit up and running, then we can start talking about further enhancements. Anytime I tell the guys to change something, or even to look at other options, it pushes back delivery.


Craig, are you saying that the features are fixed for this model, or just for the prototype :scratchchin:

it'd really be a super feature to have headphones out on the FINAL unit







:thumbsup:

how much shipping are we looking at within the US (or to California)?

also, will there be different wood finishes? or is this fixed as well?


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Mike -The initial unit will not have a headphone out - everything has been fixed. 

Any changes and we are looking at moving back the launch by a couple of months. Shipping will be pretty minor, but I have not gotten a quote yet. 

Thank You

Craig


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

thanks for the info Craig, any news on the unit dimensions?


----------



## djdube525 (Feb 25, 2008)

Craig Chase said:


> Mike -The initial unit will not have a headphone out - everything has been fixed.
> 
> Any changes and we are looking at moving back the launch by a couple of months. Shipping will be pretty minor, but I have not gotten a quote yet.
> 
> ...


My 2 cents... this is the better approach. Especially given what else is out there (T-Amp varieties)... it lines up square against the competition. 

By offering alternate versions, the customer will have options and won't be "stuck" buying extra features if they don't plan on using it.

My only suggestion (and I would expect it's being done)... the ideal situation would be to have the same basic design/MB for all versions... the cheaper versions would just be depopulated of the respective components. Helps keeps PCB costs down (having one common MB). The same theory could be applied to the case... your faceplates look to be screw on varieties, so that would be the only thing which would need to be updated in order to accommodate jacks/switches/etc.


----------



## alphaiii (Nov 30, 2007)

So this is rated 25wpc @ 4 Ohms...what about 8 Ohms?


----------



## Nala (Mar 5, 2008)

*As usual, I must have missed something....*

Craig, can't wait to order one of these for my mac to pair up with 250 sigs. didn't the original drawing have usb in? just read that will be a "possible" future upgrade. If not, would the amp perform better with a USB dac? if the amp had usb, would I even need the DAC?

Thanks.


----------



## eap_44 (Mar 4, 2008)

will this come with a remote in its initial release?

when is the ETA for the GIZMO?


----------



## lottakash (Feb 12, 2008)

:nervous:......Is it alive yet Daddy ?........:smoke1:


----------



## swt61 (Mar 26, 2008)

This amp is exactly what I've been looking for. I was planning on using my headphone amp (AMB Labs β22 w/50WPC) to drive my Omega Grande 6 speakers, but I'd have to find a way to get a signal to my Onix Rocket UFW-10 subs, and somehow dial the volume in. This amp solves my problems simply and elegantly. Can't wait until it's available!


----------



## soloz2 (Feb 13, 2008)

swt61 said:


> This amp is exactly what I've been looking for. I was planning on using my headphone amp (AMB Labs β22 w/50WPC) to drive my Omega Grande 6 speakers, but I'd have to find a way to get a signal to my Onix Rocket UFW-10 subs, and somehow dial the volume in. This amp solves my problems simply and elegantly. Can't wait until it's available!


how do you like your UFW10's? I've got a couple ULW10's w/ the new 500w amps coming soon


----------



## swt61 (Mar 26, 2008)

soloz2 said:


> how do you like your UFW10's? I've got a couple ULW10's w/ the new 500w amps coming soon


Hey Jacob good to see you over here!

I love the UFW10's! They're the best subs I've owned to date, and that list includes some nice Velodynes in the late 80's.


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

I have seen a graph of the Gizmo delivering 25 watts into a 4 ohm load ... less than 0.1 % THD + N ... this is one impressive little amp. :applause:


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

It looks like we have the solution to the 100 Hz rolloff. Look for details soon - the decisions made were based on the likely use of the Gizmo combined with the performance of most speakers. Our estimates based on a percentage look like this.

A. Systems using a subwoofer: 75%
B. Systems using a small monitor with 80 Hz extension, but no subwoofer: 15%
C. Systems using a large monitor with 50 Hz extension but no subwoofer: 10%.
D. Full range systems using systems with a response to 20 Hz: 0%

Keep in mind we are also trying to keep costs to that $129 figure while keeping with the true 25 Watt performance, the crossover, the fit and finish ... :salute:


----------



## BradJudy (Feb 12, 2008)

For a "desktop" class amp, I would shift the A and B numbers a bit more towards B. I think there will be a lot of people just using it with a pair of decent monitors.


----------



## ThorCorps (Mar 6, 2008)

It's certainly a tough decision to determine what's going to work best for the largest audience.

In my small office, I get enough boundary reinforcement and I don't really have a desire to add a sub (even a small one), so 2 small monitors are great. I also use a digital connection from my pc, not rca's.

I love the idea of a sub out. But without a remote, I wouldn't be able to use it in any other room because it wouldn't be convenient. I can reach a volume control on my desktop easily.

So, in my situation:

For my office, I'd want a simple 2-channel (could skip the sub out) with a digital (coax) in.

For the master bedroom, I'd want a 2-channel (optional sub out), with a digital (coax) in, and a remote for on/off and volume.

Craig,
Maybe you could put up a poll and list various options (I know it would be tough without differing price points), and see how exactly people are going to use it (what features would be used). I know there's a "how are you going to use it thread", but a poll might get more quick results.

-Stuart


----------



## rumonkey2 (Jul 24, 2006)

BradJudy said:


> For a "desktop" class amp, I would shift the A and B numbers a bit more towards B. I think there will be a lot of people just using it with a pair of decent monitors.





ThorCorps said:


> It's certainly a tough decision to determine what's going to work best for the largest audience.
> 
> In my small office, I get enough boundary reinforcement and I don't really have a desire to add a sub (even a small one), so 2 small monitors are great. I also use a digital connection from my pc, not rca's.
> *
> ...


:whs: xactly!
If nothing else, throw up a poll on this/how are you gonna use it...or are you just relying on my "So what you gonna do w/ your GIZMO?" thread??:blockhead:


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

To the person buying a Gizmo, he/she will typically be 100% of either A, B or C .... true ?

When you see the response curves, it will be quite clear that anyone purchasing a Gizmo for options "A to C" will have a tremendous system. 

Got a pair of Ascend 170's ? You will like it.

Got a pair of X-LS ? You will like it.

Want to take your old ELT's and add a small sub ? You will like it.

Want to drive your B&W 801's full range ? It's a $129 amp. :fryingpan:

As for the issues like the coax input, remote control, etc ... I am not going to ask the guys to cahnge a thing on Gizmo. Even adding one small thing like a Coax input will add months of delay.

However, once we get production rolling, look for a Gizmo.1 ... I would love to have an inexpensive amp with USB, Coax, Remote and 2 or 3 standard RCA inputs.


----------



## ThorCorps (Mar 6, 2008)

Craig Chase said:


> As for the issues like the coax input, remote control, etc ... I am not going to ask the guys to cahnge a thing on Gizmo. Even adding one small thing like a Coax input will add months of delay.
> 
> However, once we get production rolling, look for a Gizmo.1 ... I would love to have an inexpensive amp with USB, Coax, Remote and 2 or 3 standard RCA inputs.


No change in pre-production is completely understood. Get her out the door, start making people happy and I'll be listening down at Bill's.

As far as Gizmo.1, so would we. :yes:


----------



## BruceH (Feb 1, 2008)

Craig Chase said:


> It looks like we have the solution to the 100 Hz rolloff. Look for details soon - the decisions made were based on the likely use of the Gizmo combined with the performance of most speakers. Our estimates based on a percentage look like this.
> 
> A. Systems using a subwoofer: 75%
> B. Systems using a small monitor with 80 Hz extension, but no subwoofer: 15%
> ...


Should I be embarrassed to admit that I am one of the 0%? :nervous:
However, my only intent is for quality background music, not concert level volumes.


----------



## imported_m-fine (Mar 15, 2008)

Out of curiosity, what kind of speakers do you have that can go to 20 hz on 25 watts or less that you would hook up to an $89 amp? 

I would think to get that kind of efficiency and extension you would be talking big expensive horns that would probably not fall into the "background music" category too often. If I am wrong I might need to get a pair to join you in the 0% club!


----------



## BruceH (Feb 1, 2008)

m-fine said:


> Out of curiosity, what kind of speakers do you have that can go to 20 hz on 25 watts or less that you would hook up to an $89 amp?
> 
> I would think to get that kind of efficiency and extension you would be talking big expensive horns that would probably not fall into the "background music" category too often. If I am wrong I might need to get a pair to join you in the 0% club!


Well, perhaps I _am_ being a little too ambitious; I have a pair of Monitor Audio GR60. Admittedly, I am likely not going to "feel" 20Hz at low volumes but I expect performance at about 28Hz-32Hz. I guess I will have to wait and see how it works.

The GR60 were going to be the mains in my multimedia room (under construction) but I decided that I want to use "small" speakers. Hence I started to look at speakers like Axiom M22ti, Ascend Sierra-1, ERA D4 etc. Then I realized that I probably am not going to be as critical listening to movies as I am with music (since the video becomes a distraction). I come to this site and see the WAF-1 and think this speaker will likely fulfill my needs for home theater. I know my wife is expecting speakers that don't take up much room and hence the need for wall mount. She even wanted me to replace my existing subwoofer with a smaller subwoofer. I told her that would cost much $$$ to achieve that (someone mentioned the Fathom was "small"?). My exiting sub is going to stick around for a while longer.

The GR60 just happen to be a close dimensional match to the mantle in my living room which we planned as a sitting room for reading or entertaining. They are just sitting there now and I wanted an amp with a small footprint to power them.


----------



## imported_m-fine (Mar 15, 2008)

BruceH said:


> (someone mentioned the Fathom was "small"?).


Oh yeah, it is small, about an 18" cube for the F113 if I remember correctly, BUT the price tag makes up for that


----------



## BruceH (Feb 1, 2008)

m-fine said:


> Oh yeah, it is small, about an 18" cube for the F113 if I remember correctly, BUT the price tag makes up for that


Wow! My wife would love that except that means putting off building her patio for a year.

While the GR60 are not the most efficient, at 90dB, I think they will do the trick. They are rated from 28Hz. They also recommend 100W and if the Gizmo can't do the job, then it becomes my garage or kitchen amplifier


----------



## klankymen (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey, I wanted to ask what voltage range the gizmo will be specified for. only 110V, or will it run on 230V also?


----------



## rumonkey2 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Input selector switch w/ GIZMO??*

While I plan to use GIZMO for a desktop system, I would like to be able to have 2, maybe 3 inputs. 
This will likely be my _main_ 2(.1) channel music (_escape room_) system. So, if/when I buy a TT, would like it there...

Plans: Desktop Soundcard >>>>

blank filler because I don't know how to keep tab Selector Switch>>>GIZMO

TT>>>Phono PreAmp>>>

Any reason I can't/shouldn't do this? 
Are there _any_ inexpensive selector switches still out there???


----------



## keenween (Feb 12, 2008)

Craig Chase said:


> I have seen a graph of the Gizmo delivering 25 watts into a 4 ohm load ... less than 0.1 % THD + N ... this is one impressive little amp. :applause:


Very cool, any idea what the power might be for an 8 ohm load?


----------



## rumonkey2 (Jul 24, 2006)

*GIZMO & Sub mating....*

Some confusion about how the GIZMO may play with some subs.
Let's take the X Sub - there has been some "concern" over the gain needed to properly drive the X....
With a switchable filter set at 100hz, and the X crossover being "disengaged" if using line level input (or is it if you just use SUBWOOFER input?), how easy is it gonna be to "calibrate" this configuration.... And, are these "concerns" being considered w/ SCAMP? Will the "gain" for the sub output be tied to volume control of GIZMO or is it fixed? 

Would using speaker level inputs on a sub not be recommended w/ GIZMO since it's only 25wpc?? Even though GIZMO will be able to send "full" signal, sub output is the way to go to not overwork the amp - right???

Am I just making this more confusing than it really is??
:scratchchin::dizzy::stirthepot:

Main reason I ask is I am likely to look for a used X Sub to mate w/ GIZMO in a 2.1 desktop set-up (due to size of SCAMP - but of course, SCAMP will be in my HT!)


----------



## klankymen (Feb 17, 2008)

klankymen said:


> Hey, I wanted to ask what voltage range the gizmo will be specified for. only 110V, or will it run on 230V also?


Craig, any infos on this? Thanks :applause:


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

klankymen said:


> Craig, any infos on this? Thanks :applause:


After this weekend's GTG, look for a lot of info on Gizmo and Scamp-10. And we should have some pretty solid data on the 18 inch subwoofer plus the WAF-1's before the end of April.


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

That sounds great.:applause::applause::applause::applause:

:salute:

engtaz


----------



## BruceH (Feb 1, 2008)

craigsub said:


> After this weekend's GTG, look for a lot of info on Gizmo and Scamp-10. And we should have some pretty solid data on the 18 inch subwoofer plus the WAF-1's before the end of April.


Are people going to give their opinions on the sound of the WAF-1 compared against some other speakers? I am not expecting sound to rival $600 per pair speakers but I'd like to know how they compare against a "known" speaker.


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

BruceH said:


> Are people going to give their opinions on the sound of the WAF-1 compared against some other speakers? I am not expecting sound to rival $600 per pair speakers but I'd like to know how they compare against a "known" speaker.


Waf-1 won't be at this GTG - but yes, when we start production, there will be a few open house type of events so people can compare them to other speakers.


----------



## BruceH (Feb 1, 2008)

craigsub said:


> Waf-1 won't be at this GTG - but yes, when we start production, there will be a few open house type of events so people can compare them to other speakers.


Great stuff. I figure that if these speakers combined with a respectable subwoofer (seems like something that can generate the 'Whoa' actor with WOTW) would make a nice option for a small to medium sized home theater.

Now that I am realizing how expensive home renovations are, I seem to have less money than originally planned for a good set of home theater speakers.
Also if these speakers play well with the Gizmo, then a decent 55-70W per channel receiver should give adequate output.


----------



## rumonkey2 (Jul 24, 2006)

craigsub said:


> Waf-1 won't be at this GTG - but yes, when we start production, there will be a few open house type of events so people can compare them to other speakers.


So _THAT'S_ when we can collect on that _*FREE BEER*_ ehhh??:huge:


----------



## CloudStrife (Mar 6, 2008)

I read in this thread that the mains are high-passed at 100Hz. Does this mean if you don't have a sub, you won't hear anything below 100Hz?


----------



## imported_m-fine (Mar 15, 2008)

CloudStrife said:


> I read in this thread that the mains are high-passed at 100Hz. Does this mean if you don't have a sub, you won't hear anything below 100Hz?


No, but it does roll off in the mid 40's without a sub. Most bookshelf speakers roll off above that point anyway, but it is something worth noting if you are thinking of using it with a very efficient full range speaker.


----------

